# Bummer



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Teddy failed to pass the CGC tonight. He was doing great until the instructor handed his leash to a young boy who was there with his mom and told him to lead Teddy out of the room. Teddy was so excited that he jumped up on the little boy wanting to play. I know I have to work on this, but you have no idea how hard it is to break them of something that a lot of strangers encourage them to do. Or maybe you do have an idea. 

We will work on it and try again sometime in the near future. This is actually our second attempt, but the first time we did it, we were going for Therapy Dog certification. In that attempt, he would not stay when I left the room. I think he would be able to manage that now, but the jumping thing was a deal breaker.

I've just about decided that Teddy may not be a good therapy dog (not by "official" standards, anyway). I think we will probably just stick to comforting and cheering up the street people of NYC. It always makes me feel good when he makes them smile. Maybe that's his real calling--and maybe it's mine as well.

Can anyone console me with stories of their own CGC / Therapy Dog failures? :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah sorry to hear that... The test sounds a lot harder than any we have done with our dogs! I haven't tried the CGC with Darcy, but I'm pretty sure he would fail on the task you described (and probably others). His issue would be that he wouldn't want to go with the boy! We are working on it, but at the end of the day, he has no interest in hanging out with people he doesn't know... So Teddy just being too excited sounds better than what Darcy would most likely do. 

Oh and Darcy jumps up at way too much. I'm trying to break him of it, but it's really hard. As you say people out in the real world reinforce it, and if I'm honest, I sometimes do too even if I don't mean to.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, too bad but don't give up! I've only watched the test being given at a dog show last year, but it didn't include giving the leash to another person and asking them to exit the room. It did include giving the leash to a stranger and having the owner walk out of sight for 5 min. or so to see if the dog would remain calm and await his owner's return. Wonder what Teddy would do if you handed the leash to an adult. Still be excited and jumping up? Try, try, try again. And being a therapy dog on the streets sounds like an excellent occupation!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think your idea for just getting on with making people happy unofficially is an excellent one, but don't give up on the CGC if you are both enjoying the classes. It is incredibly difficult to stop people encouraging small dogs to jump up - especially round here, where most of the people we meet are in the same sensible, scruffy dog walking gear as I am. Poppy would fail the being left test, too, and would simply dig all four paws in if a stranger tried to lead her away (she's not particularly willing with people she knows, if I am still in sight). Any help with unsticking a velcro poodle gratefully received - she does go for regular walks with my neighbour, and has stayed happily with pet sitters, but I still have work to do on it.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Finnegan and I failed on our first attempt at the CGN. He did all of the exercises that I expected him to have issues with fine, but he wouldn't walk properly on his leash through a group of people. He wasn't trying to get at the people, he was just wandering at the end of the leash in his own little world.

There was another woman having he dogs tested that day and we had a long wait before it was our turn and i really think he was just bored and fed up by the time we got to that exercise.

We passed with flying colors on our second attempt though! 

Try again, you will get it!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Dear *Marian*: I feel your pain!! Teddy is still young; he's a sweet, friendly, well-trained boy and I'll bet he'll pass his CGC within six months. That "I'm-so-happy-to see-you-I've-gotta-jump-up-on-ya'" is Chagall's undoing as well (he'll be 21 months old next week). 

I remember the story you told of the time Teddy jumped into a homeless man's lap to give him a kiss; what better credential could any mini have than that of a heart of gold?! You have good control over him, and he'll learn to control his exuberance more in time, I'm sure. (This is what I tell myself about about Chagall!). 

Cher used to be on a commercial promoting a fitness club where she showed off her slender body and the tagline was something like, "If it came in a pill, everyone would have one." That's how I feel about the CGC designation; it's a wonderful accomplishment because it really takes some doing to accomplish it! You have been so diligent in working with and training Teddy, I really believe you'll get there.

I don't even have the nerve to try Chagall at the test yet, I KNOW he's not ready. Maybe he's a bit immature for his age (not enough impulse control), or maybe I'm just a rather mediocre trainer in some aspects (yup, that's our winner!), but I, like you, adore his friendly, trusting, loving nature. If it means he leaps now and again, well, in the long run that's forgivable and we'll continue to work on it.

I hope you give Teddy a bit more time to prepare and try again. I feel real certain he will pass! As for Chagall, we're going to train on and hopefully by the time he's three both he and I will both be ready!! (Please send this post to me in a year or so when Chagall flubs the test!)

I understand your disappointment, but I would focus on HOW WELL Teddy did with the test except for one, itty, bitty lapse, er, leap. Cheer up, your little mini boy will come through for you, he does everyday by being the love bug he is.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

You know, that is NOT a CGC exercise. She the offical list here: 

AKC's Canine Good Citizen (CGC) Program

I think you should contest that. I don't think handing a strange dog's leash to a child is in any way a good idea. And no where does it say that someone will leave the room with your dog rather than you leaving your dog and exiting the room. My dog would have a problem with that, too!

Anyway, I am planning on training for the CGC this year. I think Jäger will have a hard time with some of the exercises. He is so bubbly and bouncy. If someone comes over to say "hi" he will want to break position. We will have to work hard!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you all for the words of encouragement. I'm actually thinking of finding another evaluator and giving it another try. Do any of you know of any in northern New Jersey or NYC that you could recommend?

Chagall's Mom--I know what you mean! Teddy's failure is really my own failure, and that stings!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think Nickel is ready yet so I will wait, maybe for another 6 months. Ideally, I will get our 2nd dog when Nickel gets his CGC. We'll see...

But don't give up, Marian. Teddy is a sweet little dog, with or without the CGC title.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

IA, that is NOT part of the official CGC test!! Can you call the training faciliy, or who held the CGC test and contest the issue?! Im sure you paid good money for that test, and it was not fair. 

I would not give up on therapy just yet! He is still young. Wait until he really matures at 3-5 years old and try again!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

The test was given by our obedience class instructor. She also gives the therapy dog exam. We took her course last year and paid about $180 for a six week program with either the therapy dog or the CGC exam included in the cost of the course. She allows anyone who has taken the course once to take it again an unlimited amount of times at no additional cost. So it really didn't cost me anything to take the CGC last night. The money isn't really the issue in this case.

I believe the reason she gave the leash to Mason was because there were so many other dogs in the room at the time that it was easier to remove Teddy from the room than to make him stay while I left the room. I think the reason she failed him was because he jumped up on the boy and I think her point was that he shouldn't do that in ANY situation. She actually let him slide on one part because she has seen him do it correctly in the past--including several times during last night's class! He was in one of those You're-Not-The-Boss-of-Me moods toward the end of the hour last night, so when I told him down, he pretended not to know what I was talking about. 

He can be a little cheeky sometimes, but I think he just gets to a point where he's over it and just wants to go home to chew on the cat for a while.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Ugh. 

Don't get too frusterated many dogs take a few times to get it. The point of going is to find out what you need to work on. And yes i hear you dogs come to work with me so between customers and my best friend (you know the dog trainer) teaching them to jump up teaching NOT to is almost a loosing fight


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Hoolie is going to start CGC classes the end of next month.. who knows how he will do LOL! right now he is such a silly boy I dont have great expectations but i took him to be evaluated for the class last weekend and they thought he would do fine. I really want to do therapy work with him and hope we can. At this point there is no way. He is so rambunctious. I was watching a little Whippet being temperament tested for the therapy dog program after our evaluation and she just couldnt handle being come at in a quick manner. Everything else she was fine with. Her owner was so upset.. they were going to continue working with her though. Im sure your little guy will get through it  Just keep working at it and both of you have fun!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks! I feel better after reading what everyone has to say about this.

Feathersprings - How old is Hoolie? If he is under 2 years old, I wouldn't give up on him. He will settle down eventually. (That's what a poodle woman told me tonight while waiting for the bus, actually).


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Hoolie is almost a year old ( on the 18th of this month) We havent really got started so Im sure by the time we go through classes and he grows up a bit he will be great! I is just hard to see now because he is such a clown.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't worry, it will come. The test is a bit different here, and has multiple levels, and includes some exercises that are pointless for me (dog has to stay quietly while left, as in outside a shop ... I'd never ever do this). 

BUT it is good to have just for the piece of paper. It says something that you've put enough training on your dog to achieve it, even though it's neither the end of training, nor a complete statement about what your dog is like to live with.

Dog training is a journey, and worthwhile in itself!


----------

